# Irish Festival Of Speed....



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I have been told this is an amazing event.

A way off yet but does anyone attend or will be attending?

http://www.irishfestivalofspeed.com

Im thinking of attending with some car clubs from the UK..


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Funny Marc I was contacted about this recently Orchard Autocare will be there by the looks of it.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Excellent Ronnie, if i make it over ill obviously hook up with you..


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Would be good for sure!!


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Where is it on? Is it on in limerick again?

I'll try preside the father to bring his TA22 down, I'll say hello if I'm down there


----------

